# Help! Horn banding went wrong!



## sunnyacres (Sep 19, 2022)

I decided to try banding the horns on my little buck (about 5 months old). I put the bands on Friday, and today (3 days later) I find him with his horn off, but the bone still there! It's like it sloughed off the outer shell.😭 His horns were very tapered, and it took a lot of work to get the bands to stay down low. I'm guessing that the steep taper is what caused the bands to slide the horn off the bone 😬. I've sprayed it with blukote, and my little guy is acting normal, but I don't know what to do. Will the horn grown back over the bone? Will it have to be surgically removed? How should I treat it in the meantime?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 19, 2022)

Take a round file and file a notch on both sides of the horn at the base to let the band sit down in.  Then wrap it up with duct tape to keep it on.
Good luck.


----------

